
EU’s Top Court Restricts Personal-Data Transfers to U.S., Citing Surveillance - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/eus-top-court-restricts-personal-data-transfers-to-u-s-citing-surveillance-concerns-11594888385
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23857072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23857072),
which was also on the front page. It was posted later, but it's a more
substantive article, and not paywalled.

------
dgellow
Without paywall: [https://archive.is/paKfi](https://archive.is/paKfi)

------
rambojazz
Any link to a non-paywalled article?

~~~
fmajid
The plaintiffs’ take:

[https://noyb.eu/en/CJEU-Media-Page](https://noyb.eu/en/CJEU-Media-Page)

~~~
rambojazz
What?

------
afrcnc
So you sunk my submission of the actual press release only to have me comment
on this entry for a paywalled article?

Seriously?

~~~
dang
Sure, that's routine moderation. It was a duplicate of an existing thread, as
a user helpfully pointed out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23857140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23857140).

The question of which is the best source is somewhat separate. I'm not sure a
press release is the best source. In this case we decided to merge the
discussion into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23857072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23857072),
which points to an article that isn't paywalled. The judgment is linked in the
thread.

